# sacar señal de rueda fonica a tablero



## tarata1 (Ene 27, 2012)

les cuento mi auto tiene la rueda fonica y un sensor a su lado , supongo que este cuenta la cantidad de dientes y saca una señal , salen 3 cables de este , positivo negativo y señal. Mi pregunta 1 es puedo interpretar esta señal y enviarla al tacometro ?  y otra consulta 2 , compre un tablero pero el tacometro de este sensa las rpm en base a 2 bobinas , mientras que mi auto tiene una sola bobina , cuando lo conecto el tacometro me marca el doble de rpms , se podra hacer algo para dividir la señal en 2 ?   podria ser una resistencia con un transistor ?  saludos.

El novato


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 27, 2012)

Respuestas:

1) sí se puede interpretar esa señal y usarla...todas las señales se pueden usar

2) si tenés la mitad de sensores, tenés el doble de sensado, por ende el doble exacto de [rpm] y para dividirlo lamentablemente no te sirve 1 resistor + 1 transistor...

Vas a necesitar al menos 1 flip flop


----------



## marcelorenz (Ene 27, 2012)

que auto tenes??? el 95% de los autos usa un sensor de reluctancia variable en el captor de la rueda fonica, o sea que tenes que detectar el cruce por cero de la señal senoidal que sale del sensor, normalmente los 3 cables son 2 del sensor y uno es una malla que llega hasta el interior del sensor pero no tiene contacto electrico, es raro que se use un hall en rueda fonica.

como te dijo DJ DRACO poniendo un flip flop ( CD4027 por ejemplo ) podes adaptar el tacometro a tu auto


----------



## tarata1 (Ene 29, 2012)

gracias  por las repuestas , mi auto es un palio 1.6 al lado de la rueda fonica tiene este sensor (es como un iman) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   originalmente el auto lleva 2 bobinas pero ahora tengo una sola , entonces me marca el doble el tacometro , voy a probar con el flip flop y les cuento , si no me llegase a funcionar esa opcion sera muy dificil interpretar la señal de dicho sensor para que me entregue la lectura de rpm en el tacometro ? saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 30, 2012)

No es dificil pero hay toda una programación...es decir, la rueda tiene cierta cantidad de dientes, que son todos sensados con ese sensor.

El que diseño el auto programó el sistema porque sabe cuantos dientes tiene la rueda, entonces sabe cuando se completa 1 giro...además tiene que saber cuantos giros da por minuto, y luego hacer las suscesivas relaciones de engranes y diámetros para saber la velocidad del vehiculo.


----------

